

Ask HN: What tech feeds do you subscribe to? (other than HN) - mstrazds

I really enjoy the links&#x2F;topics&#x2F;banter on HN. What other feeds or sites do you subscribe to daily in order to get your fix of tech&#x2F;news&#x2F;science&#x2F;business?
Linkage... Sharing is caring..!
======
threepipeproblm
ReadWriteWeb Lambda The Ultimate Dzone (specifically Big Data/BI Zone)

~~~
mstrazds
Cheers threepipeproblm. I tend to hit www.reddit.com/r/technology/ which
overlaps with here. And individual blogs. Great suggestions. I will add them
to the list.

